# Poorly Jess and scale recommendations.



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I need a set of scales that I weigh the buns on as jess is loosing weight and I need to keep an eye on it. She's got an infection in one eye and also has spurs that I do know about but they are getting worse. We went to vets today and they are going to contact the eye specialist and decide what to do from there, as they are not sure if he 2 are connected. My poor girl is poorly and I hate it! 

Jess is the black lion head in the pic and Connor her husbun.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We just used kitchen scales - put a plastic mixing bowl on them, reset to zero, then popped the bun in. It worked quite well even though the scales were quite small.

Ours are like these.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8423847.htm

It is very possible that the eye is related to tooth root problems. I would expect the vet to xray to see what is happening. There is also the possibility of tooth root abscesses; don't panic though, as these can be readily controlled with long term antibiotics. They would be painful though, so it may be worth talking to the vet re painkillers/Metacam.

Is there any reason why the known spurs are being left?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

The vet sad she wanted to speak to the specialist about her eye. She said the spurs are not that bad and considering she's still eating and pooping fine it's not urgent. I think they want to know what's happening with her eye first I'm not sure.

She had EC about a year ago and have never been quite the same.

I've not had a dental bun before so don't know how it all works.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

LouLatch said:


> The vet sad she wanted to speak to the specialist about her eye. She said the spurs are not that bad and considering she's still eating and pooping fine it's not urgent. I think they want to know what's happening with her eye first I'm not sure.
> 
> She had EC about a year ago and have never been quite the same.
> 
> I've not had a dental bun before so don't know how it all works.


Each dental bun is different. Some need them only rarely, others often.

I would get saving if I were you though. The cost of repeat treatments soon adds up and it is good to have a bit put by.

Do let us know what the specialist finds.

There is often an underlying reason for a runny eye. It could be tooth roots aggravating the eye. And a bun with minor spurs can still have tooth root abscesses.

Or it could just be an eye infection.

Certainly needs looking at by someone who knows what to look for.

Do make sure you are seeing a rabbit savvy vet.

If bun is losing weight, something does need sorting out quickly.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay thank you. Luckily I have been given a bonus from work so that's going aside for her treatment. I'm still waiting to hear from them but will chase them up if it takes too long.


----------

